# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Tutorials >  Tutorial: Using the Visual Studio Class Designer

## brad jones

I've created two in a series of short videos on using the Visual Studio Class Designer. These are Videos, so you need a broadband connection:

First Look at the Class Designer
http://www.twominutetips.com/archives/05-24-06.html
Discover how to visually create the code for your classes in your Visual Studio 2005 applications using the new Class Designer. You'll be visually "drawing" code for your classes quickly and easily! 


Using the Class Designer: Adding Inheritance and Associations
http://www.twominutetips.com/archives/06-22-06.html
Bradley Jones
Learn how to add inheritance to your designs as well as learn the relationship between your applications code and the Class Designer.

Brad!

(Note: TwoMinuteTips.com is associated with VBForums.com)

----------


## techgnome

I tried looking at one of those when I saw the ad for it a little while ago... it was hard to follow.... it was a bit too fast pasted for me, I couldn't keep up with what's going on.... and I couldn't get the "Refactor" to show up as a menu option when I tried to follow along. Was/Is there some kind of requirement that I missed? A plugin or something?

-tg

----------

